# Question regarding wiring 3 way motion switches



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stokes84 said:


> My existing wiring: http://i40.tinypic.com/ve5h7c.jpg
> Leviton PR180: http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?sitex=10026:22372:US&item=2125
> 
> Is it possible with the existing wiring to wire up both 3 way motion switches to operate the light independently? This should be possible via the red/yellow (4th) wire but there isn't a clear explanation of how it operates and tech support was for some reason offline today when I called. My previous 3 way switches worked but if switch 1 was off switch 2 was useless. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 
The yellow/red wire is only for use in three-way applications, and is used as a 'signal' wire to tell the MS switch that the other 3-way has been changed. This 'signal' is then used to change the on/off status of the MS switch.


----------



## capt1012 (Oct 7, 2007)

*question on 3 way motion switches*

You must get leviton ODS10-IDI wall mount sensors
they cost about 40.00 dollars apiece I just used these two weeks ago.


----------

